# Post-Mantis Molt (Chinese)...Very weak?



## Meadow98684 (Jun 25, 2012)

My Chinese just molted yesterday, and I'm not sure if this is normal but he is very weak and barely moves. He won't climb the cage like usual, but he'll claw at it a little. He's been like this since yesterday. Is this normal?


----------



## agent A (Jun 25, 2012)

yes


----------



## ShieldMantid1997 (Jun 25, 2012)

my guys do this until there exoskeleton is nice and hard


----------



## Meadow98684 (Jun 25, 2012)

Thanks for reasuring me. My multispina has done this before too. But how long is this going to last? Another day, two days, etc...?


----------



## agent A (Jun 25, 2012)

Meadow98684 said:


> Thanks for reasuring me. My multispina has done this before too. But how long is this going to last? Another day, two days, etc...?


what instar is it??


----------



## Meadow98684 (Jun 25, 2012)

I havn't been keeping track, but he's molted like 4 or 5 times I'd say. He's even starting to grow wings if that helps, but they're not fully developed yet.


----------



## agent A (Jun 25, 2012)

A day or so I'd say


----------



## Meadow98684 (Jun 25, 2012)

Thanks man. Really helps.


----------



## Krissim Klaw (Jun 25, 2012)

I wouldn't consider weakness normal. I've never experienced weakness with any of my mantises after a shedding. They tend to be more inactive as they relax and stretch out to dry but they have no problems holding on. You mention he won't climb does that mean he is on the ground or merely that he is sitting in one spot up on the wall/ceiling?


----------



## gripen (Jun 26, 2012)

Krissim Klaw said:


> I wouldn't consider weakness normal. I've never experienced weakness with any of my mantises after a shedding. They tend to be more inactive as they relax and stretch out to dry but they have no problems holding on. You mention he won't climb does that mean he is on the ground or merely that he is sitting in one spot up on the wall/ceiling?


+1


----------



## Meadow98684 (Jun 26, 2012)

Yeah, he's still like that. And he won't climb on the cage, just sit at the bottom on the cage. Also, one of his claws seems like he has lost use of it because one of his claws will sheath, while the other one just stays put. I hope he hasn't lost use of it.


----------



## agent A (Jun 26, 2012)

Sometimes they get constipated before a molt and after the molt they get infected

Happened once to a pseudocreobotra wahlbergii and when he died tiny ants ripped him apart and carried him away through the mesh


----------



## Meadow98684 (Jun 27, 2012)

He's gotten a little better. He at least can stick to the wall and move around more. Only thing is he won't unsheath one of his raptors. I'm not sure he can...it seems like he wants too but it's not happening. I've manually unsheathed it but it just curls right back up! Does anyone know what I'm talking about?


----------



## MandellaMandy123 (Jul 4, 2012)

Yes, I've had that happen to my mantids before. Usually they'll open it on their own.


----------



## Rick (Jul 5, 2012)

Sounds like a possible mismolt. Mantids generally don't move much following a molt and should not be disturbed.


----------

